# Sawstop 36" PCS + Benchdog ProMax router table



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

I know many people have integrated the ProMax router table on the right side of their PCS. Mine is up against the wall, so that's not a great option.

The motor and the cabinet door are on the left side, so replacing the left wing is not an option.

Has anyone (safely, successfully, satisfactorily) attached the ProMax to the left wing without rail support?

Is this an incredibly stupid idea, relying on 4 M8×20 bolts alone to support a cast iron wing, lift, router, and dust bin?


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

I have the CNS and I'm looking at the benchdog insert as well. Like you the right side of my saw is against the wall. My motor hangs off the back, so no real issues for fitting it on.

Could you perhaps slide your rails to the left to assist in holding the insert? My rails seem to have lots of extra holes.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

What about finding a way to attach some feet to it so it isn't just hanging? You could just unbolt them on the rare occasion you need to get in the cabinet.

Brian


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I should go down and look, but I'm pretty sure my Benchdog is fitted left hand side by just 3 bolts to the machine top, nothing to the rails. And it's pretty stout and level with my right tilt Unisaw's top. This youtube video will give you an example of bolting directly to table top:


----------



## CudaDude (Jan 30, 2012)

If I understand correctly what you're asking is can you leave the factory left extension wing on the saw and bolt the ProMax to that. Essentially having two extension wings (one being the ProMax) on the left side of the saw. Having just added a ProMax extension and router lift to my right tilt Unisaw less than a week ago, I would not advise it. I replaced my left extension wing with the ProMax, and IMO that would be way to much weight hanging too far off the left side unless you make some mods to the fence rails to help support it.


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

Gary would your answer be different if I put some legs under the table?


----------



## CudaDude (Jan 30, 2012)

> Gary would your answer be different if I put some legs under the table?
> 
> - leftcoaster


I think a couple support legs would work. The ProMax has a couple threaded holes on the bottom outside edge that's used to hang the fence when not in use. Those holes would be perfect to attach legs to the wing.


----------

